# Serrasalmus Medinai???



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Doubtful...most likely S. sanchezi.


----------



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)

Piranha TeAcH said:


> Doubtful...most likely S. sanchezi.









maybe this is a better pic, i didn't think of sanhezi because of the clear eye's


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I believe S. medina has a yellow eye...not clear. They also have a more blunt snout then the fish pictured.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I believe S. medina has a yellow eye...not clear. *They also have a more blunt snout then the fish* pictured.


 agreed it looks like sanchezi. Check aquascapes piranha pictures. They have a medinai pic and you can see its snout is almost flat, and not pointed like other serras.


----------



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)

sean-820 said:


> I believe S. medina has a yellow eye...not clear. *They also have a more blunt snout then the fish* pictured.


 agreed it looks like sanchezi. Check aquascapes piranha pictures. They have a medinai pic and you can see its snout is almost flat, and not pointed like other serras.
[/quote]
thanks guys definitely see the difference of the snout


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

No s. medinai but I think it may be a young s. altuvei.


----------



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)

this little guy was sold to me at almost 2'' as a s. medinai at dragon aquariums and now he's about 3'', was a little doubtful because he dident have any humeral spots


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Does it's spotting go below the lateral line?


----------



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)

Ja said:


> Does it's spotting go below the lateral line?


when i first got him it did, now its just above


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Can you maybe get some closer flank shots?


----------



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)

hope this helps


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

frankie09c said:


> View attachment 189436
> View attachment 189435
> View attachment 189437
> hope this helps


 Do you know its collection point at all. That would be cool if it was altuvi. Medinai is also doubtful since i think they are from venezala and venezala isnt exporting p's right now soo.


----------



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)

no, someone brought him in and said it was a S. medinai, so it was sold to me as one, location is unknown


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Dragon Aquarium is notorious for selling piranhas that are labeled incorrectly.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Looks like a Compressus to me = )



Jon87 said:


> Looks like a Compressus to me = )


Upon further inspection , Im gonna have to say Its an Altuvei , I did Compressus , But this P has no humeral. so thats a no go.
And Dragon Aquarium have Loads of Altuvei , Never seen them not have them.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Jon87 said:


> Looks like a Compressus to me = )


Upon further inspection , Im gonna have to say Its an Altuvei , I did Compressus , But this P has no humeral. so thats a no go.
And Dragon Aquarium have Loads of Altuvei , Never seen them not have them.
[/quote]

It had spots below the lateral line when he got it and still has some of 'm. S.altuvei doesn't have those do below the lateral line do they ?


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

[[/quote]
Do you know its collection point at all. That would be cool if it was altuvi. Medinai is also doubtful since i think they are from venezala and venezala isnt exporting p's right now soo.
[/quote]
altuvei also come from only venezeuala so i doubt its altuvei, looks like a sanchezi to me.

altuvei have terminal band on the tail and elongated spots or blothchs close to compressus but with a longer more pointed snout


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Thats what i thought too, It doesnt look old enough to of been exported before venezala closed its export. I doubt any of the altuvei at dragon are actually altuvei becasue of this. Alutivei i think are rare in nature and becasue of this in the home aquarium too.


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

Whatever this fish is, if you are in the gta area, you cannot completely dismiss piranhas coming from the Orinoco river that is shared by both Columbia and Venezuela. Over the past few years there have been small irregular timed shipments of Columbian based exports of piranhas. right now if you are near Lucky Aquarium in Toronto, they have 2 so called Columbian piranhas which are cariba's.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like S. sanchezi. They were labled for years as S. medina....then it was S. spilo CF...and now S. sanchezi.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Looks like S. sanchezi. They were labled for years as *S. medina*....then it was S. spilo CF...and now S. sanchezi.


Is that spelt right, or a typo? Im assuming you mean it used to be classified as the same as medinai?Ive heard of it used to be classified as siplo cf but I never knew about medinai. Now its in the rhombeus cf right?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

sean-820 said:


> Looks like S. sanchezi. They were labled for years as *S. medina*....then it was S. spilo CF...and now S. sanchezi.


Is that spelt right, or a typo? Im assuming you mean it used to be classified as the same as medinai?Ive heard of it used to be classified as siplo cf but I never knew about medinai. Now its in the rhombeus cf right?
[/quote]
Yeah...typo...forgot the "i".

I dont remember how long ago it was....but probably 8 years ago....S. sanchezi was being advertised and sold as S. medinai by hobbyists and dealers. Then when the real medinai was imported and being posted about by someone from Venezuela....they changed and started calling it S. spilo CF. That didnt last too long.....and then I think it was Frank that figured out that these fish that were being called spilo CF...were actually S. sanchezi. rhombeus cf is something different. Those are just rhomblike fish that might fit into that species...or might not...they are just sticking them with the cf tag for now.


----------



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)

i would rule out sanchezi because at about 3'' there are no indications of red eyes


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

frankie09c said:


> i would rule out sanchezi because at about 3'' there are no indications of red eyes


Patience young grasshopper...it is still a juvenile.









As with most young serras, time will reveal its true identity.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

my money is on sanchezi, the close up of the face on view looks very sanchezi like to me. its still very young to tell give about 6months to a year and you will have a better idea. not all sanchezi have humeral spots some do and some dont more of a locality thing


----------

